# we almost lost dexter this morning (how do I teach safe behavior)



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

my daughter was out walking dexter this morning by herself. She said a guy on a skateboard passed by and knocked her down flat on her face. When she fell she accidentally let go of Dex's leash. She said Dexter started barking and chased the guy more than a block , including into traffic. He was almost hit. He got scared with all the cars honking, but my daughter was able to get him to stay where he was until she got across the street.I'm so glad they're both okay with just some scraped knees. But how do I teach dexter to be afraid of cars. We have always made him stop at the end of the street before crossing. However he has never done anything like this before. He has never chased anyone before.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

teach the dog a rock solid RECALL , that way you have control whether the dog is chasing a guy on bike, a skateboarder , a cat , a rabbit , another dog. You don't want him afraid of cars. You want him under control.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old is your daughter? I'm glad they are both okay.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm just so sorry to hear this, but glad your daughter had only minor injuries and your GSD is OK.

You can try desensitizing your dog to skateboarders, we have a lot in my area too.
And if your dog won't do a solid recall (like mine) our alternative was a solid "down".
We don't have many off leash areas for training in recall. So down was better for us. We did a special training class with the "down" command. Each dog owner paired up with a trainer and we worked as a team.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am glad both are ok. I myself could not live in CA. Jonas would have took the skateboard off of the kid. " He rides one every night to help exercise his heart" So thank god I only see a few around here in PA. :laugh:


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Even with a solid recall by the time your daughter recovered enough to call him it might have been too late. Can I teach my dog to never leave my side unless I tell her it's ok? Would being knocked down by someone who races away be too much of a temptation? This must have been very scary for your daughter. Glad she got Dexter back.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes glad both are ok! Sounds like skater did this on purpose? Crazy! Right now I'm working with Hooch on a solid stay/wait. So glad your daughter was able to make him wait till she could get to him! We're working on recall too, but he does the wait better right now!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Who knocks someone down and does not stop to see if they are ok?!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

dogsnkiddos said:


> Who knocks someone down and does not stop to see if they are ok?!


THIS!  

I'm so glad everyone is OK  Your poor daughter, and poor pup...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That's must have been so scary! I'm glad everyone is okay. 

I'm nowhere near this level with my current dogs, so really just wondering... I agree you need a solid recall. And a crisp down, but I'm also remembering the dog my mother trained when I was a girl. We were living in a dangerous city at the time, so I wasn't allowed to leave the house without the dog, and the dog was always at heel. No informal walks allowed. Out the door, he was on duty, and at heel until commanded otherwise. He was protection trained, and would have intercepted and held an attacker in response to certain situations he'd been trained to recognize, but would not have pursued an attacker unless commanded. But, oh my! That's a Lot to train and probably not a solution for your situation 

I'm just glad both your daughter and your dog are safe. And wanted to offer you my support and solidarity on achieving that recall and down, because I am working on it here as well  And sorry that skateboarder was a jerk! They're not all like that, so that part of the situation stinks as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all, sorry was caught up with the whole Super bowl thing. Thank you all for your thoughts. Im just so relieved they were both ok. My daughters not young, shes 20 but looks like 16..lol.and shes little. Dex is pretty good with skateboarders, but I think it was the whole situation. I broke my foot a year ago and since then its easy for me to fall..lol. ive fallen at least 2 times training playing with Dex and each time he has run to me and check on me. My daughter said shes not sure if the skateboarder meant it, but felt like he clipped her trying to get through the narrow sidewalk. She also said it happened so fast and Dex was already down the street right beside the guy barking the whole time. I have been working with dex on hand signals, but hes not 100 percent on anything yet outside, sadly.

We have been spoiling him the whole day. So glad hes here with us


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

ecollar is amazing at teaching commands at distance. especially when you are proofing those commands around distractions.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like he was being a little protective of your daughter and recognized the guy on the skateboard did her harm.


----------

